# Bottom of the movie barrel



## Reformingstudent (May 9, 2005)

Now I know they are running out of ideas:

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/thedukesofhazzard.html

What's next? Mama's Family?


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 9, 2005)

I enjoyed the show as a child (12-13), but I suspect this is going to be pretty bad. I enjoyed Starskey and Hutch as a child and from what I've heard and read they perverted up the movie.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 9, 2005)

"Mama's Family"


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I enjoyed the show as a child (12-13), but I suspect this is going to be pretty bad. I enjoyed Starskey and Hutch as a child and from what I've heard and read they perverted up the movie.



Burt Reynolds as Boss Hogg
Willie Nelson as uncle Jesse
Jessica Simpson as Daisy Duke

yeah, they got a real winner there. And let us not forget the two unknowns playing the leads. Movie making at it's best. lol


----------



## default (May 9, 2005)

ROFL, I recall fighting with my sis's over who was going to marry bo or luke! We thought at that time that show was cool. a few years back I caught a glimpse of a rerun while at a friends house (I do not have cable, so no reruns of old shows! Yeah!)... As I watched I thought "what did I EVER see in this lame show? must be the cute trouble making boys! 

We ALL know why the guys like the show! 

er... um.. it was the car chases! YEAH ... THAT'S IT, THE CAR CHASES! LOL


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2005)

The best thing about that show was the opening song by Waylon Jennings. 

Just the good ol' boys...

BTW, I don't actually live near Hazzard County, but Cooter's Place is located nearby. There's a General Lee parked outside for special occasions!


----------



## Arch2k (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The best thing about that show was the opening song by Waylon Jennings.
> 
> Just the good ol' boys...
> ...



I'm ALMOST envious!


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 9, 2005)

Definately the theme song....and the blonde (I believe Luke...who plays superboy's dad on smallville...amazing how they can do recasts on TV but not on movies)


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loriann_
> ROFL, I recall fighting with my sis's over who was going to marry bo or luke! We thought at that time that show was cool. a few years back I caught a glimpse of a rerun while at a friends house (I do not have cable, so no reruns of old shows! Yeah!)... As I watched I thought "what did I EVER see in this lame show? must be the cute trouble making boys!
> 
> We ALL know why the guys like the show!
> ...



Yep. that's what I told my wife and she still won't let me go see it even though I told her it would be good educational fun for our son. She didn't buy it though.  
Women!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 9, 2005)

The blonde was Bo, John Schneider.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 9, 2005)

Okay, "Bo"...he's aged well...like my hubby and mel gibson


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> The blond was Bo, John Schneider.



He maybe blond but I bet his legs are not as cute as Jessica Simpson's are  

[edited to remove a link that should not have been posted]

[Edited on 8-6-05 by pastorway]


----------



## default (May 9, 2005)

Yes and Tom Wopat played Luke!  sorry tom, we used to fight about bo! hehehehe


----------



## govols (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Okay, "Bo"...he's aged well...like my hubby and mel gibson



Seeing Daisy Dukes on CMT the other night I have come to a conclusion that she must be related to Boss Hog.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 10, 2005)

The General Lee is the only Mopar that I've ever thought about more that three seconds.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2005)

Cooter on the 'Dukes of Hazzard' Movie


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

One of the old guys on the original show Ben Jones who played Cooter says the new movie is just too anti-family alluding to the sexual inuedo and the scantily-clad debut of Jessica Simpson who plays Daisy Duke. Daisy wasn't exactly wearing a lot of clothes back in 80s, but from the flashing previews of the movie, I think the new daisy shows up on the side of the road in bra and panties. Supposedly, the humor is a bit crude from Cooter's surmising. Jessica Simpson is a preacher's daughter. HEHE

:bigsmile:


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reformingstudent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



Unfortunately, Seann William Scott and Johnny Knoxville are not unknowns. Considering their past material (which, admittedly, I know only by reputation), it would be better if they were.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 5, 2005)

after a summer of Star Wars and Batman Begins, Dukes of Hazzard seems to be a drop off.

I guess its the age thing, that's the reason I can't relate. Maybe GIJoe, would have been appropriate for me.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Aug 5, 2005)

i don't think we are so much at the bottom of the barrel as we are scraping things from the ground beneath the barrel......MAY I RECOMMEND A GREAT FILM FOR YOUR PERUSAL THIS WEEKEND???

The Elephant Man by David Lynch....great flic

anyone seen it?


----------



## Craig (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> i don't think we are so much at the bottom of the barrel as we are scraping things from the ground beneath the barrel......MAY I RECOMMEND A GREAT FILM FOR YOUR PERUSAL THIS WEEKEND???
> 
> The Elephant Man by David Lynch....great flic
> ...


I just made my wife watch that movie with me a couple weeks ago...really good!


----------

